# Angular saw blade for cordless drill?



## SoCalLivin (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldnt count on it. I dont know of a drill that turns out the rpm's needed to use a saw blade effectively


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There are many saws that do what you want. Google “flush cut power saws”. 

As mentioned a drill’s to slow.


----------



## Colorblend (Jun 21, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you for that. 

I figured a drill that runs at 2000 RPMs would be more than enough to use with a saw blade but you are probably right. 

I probably wouldn't use it too often but I have a thing for the "special purpose" tools so I may have to get one anyway.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The problem is, if you put a 4" blade in a drill and try to make a cut, the blade will inevitably bind in the cut and you will do damage to something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Google 'toe kick saw' --Crain makes one and Harbor Freight has a cheap model.

They are useful but extremely dangerous as the blade will jump out of the kerf when bound up.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Oscillating tool (Fein, Dremel, etc) can get pretty close to flush and can be pretty precise.


----------

